# Happy first birthday, Ryka!



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Can’t believe my baby girl is already one! Time seriously flies. Here’s to many more 
It’s amazing seeing how she’s grown so big from something so small!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

She is such a pretty girl. Happy birthday!

Did she go through any light phases as she grew or was she dark most of the time?


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Pytheis said:


> She is such a pretty girl. Happy birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Did she go through any light phases as she grew or was she dark most of the time?



Thank you!

She was predominantly dark the entire time. There was maybe a month where she was light, and this is what it looked like:


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Happy birthday! She is lovely.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

What a beauty!!!! Happy Birthday Ryka!!!!


----------

